# Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung www.Anglerpraxis.de, Ausgabe April

*
Gemeinsam für Angler:
Offener Brief an alle Verbände, an alle Angelvereine und alle Angler​*
Wir haben an alle Verbände, Landes- wie Bundesverbände, den nachfolgend veröffentlichten offenen Brief geschickt.

Jedenfalls an die, welche eine Mailadresse haben und die auch öffentlich zu eruieren war.

Wir haben den Hickhack schlicht satt um die Fusion - Es muss endlich gelingen, gemeinsam etwas konkret für die Angler zu unternehmen.

Ob tatsächlich etwas daraus werden wird, steht wie immer in den Sternen.

*Aber:*
Nichts zu tun, heisst denjenigen das Kommando zu überlassen, die bisher über Jahre nichts für uns Angler hinbekommen haben oder sogar gegen die Interessen der Angler gearbeitet haben.

Jeder Verband, jeder Verein, jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter kann an seinen Gewässern die Regeln aufstellen, die er für richtig hält und denen die Angler des jeweiligen Vereines oder Verbandes auch mehrheitlich zustimmen.

*Aber es kann nicht sein, dass Verbände darüberhinaus gesetzliche Einschränkungen für alle Angler fordern!*

*Im Gegenteil:*
Grundsätzliche Aufgabe jedes Verbandes und jeden Funktionäres ist es doch eigentlich - sollte es zumindest sein - für ALLE Angler gesetzliche Einschränkungen abzuschaffen oder zumindest auf das notwenigste zu begrenzen.

Und es gibt  ja auch in vielen Verbänden und Vereinen Menschen, die genau das wollen:
*Etwas für Angler konkret zu tun. *

Daher wollen wir diesen auch die Möglichkeit bieten, verbandsunabhängig und damit auch abseits der "normalen" Verbandsarbeit, Ideen und Vorgehensweisen zu erarbeiten und auszudiskutieren, welche eigentlich jeder Funktionär, der für Angler sprechen will, so unterschreiben können müsste. 

Damit endlich die Grabenkämpfe aufhören und statt dessen zielgerichtet gemeinsam daran gearbeitet wird, dass gesetzliche Einschränkungen für die Angler - so weit das nur möglich ist - aufgehoben oder auf das unbedingt notwendige Maß zurückgeführt werden.

Wir sind gespannt, ob und wie viele sich Funktionäre aus Vereinen und Verbänden finden werden, die zu diesen Zielen stehen.

Da wir glauben, dass es viele gute Leute in den Verbänden und Vereinen gibt, gehen wir davon aus, dass zumindest einige davon sich dann auch aktiv einbringen werden und so vielleicht zwar keine Fusion der Bundesverbände zustande bringen.

Aber dafür aktive und zielgerichtete Arbeit - gemeinsam und verbandsübergreifend - um die vielen sinnlosen gesetzlichen Einschränkungen für Angler in vielen Bundesländern endlich abzuschaffen.

Die Redaktion Anglerboard/Anglerpraxis



> *Offener Brief an alle Verbände, an alle Angelvereine und alle Angler​*
> Das scheitern der Fusion ist nicht das Ende, sondern die Chance für einen Neubeginn.
> 
> Aus vielen Gesprächen bei unseren Recherchen zu Fusion und Verbänden  auch und gerade mit vielen Funktionären und Verbandsgliederungen *beider *Seiten   - genauso wie aus den Diskussionen im Forum vom Anglerboard und auch vielen  persönlichen Gesprächen mit organisierten wie unorganisierten Anglern -  wissen wir, dass die meisten das gleiche Ziel haben:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

Da leider viele Landesverbände weder Internetseiten noch Emailkontaktmöglichkeiten haben, kann natürlich jeder gerne seinem Verband oder Verein diesen offenen Brief ausdrucken und weiterleiten, um das auch möglichst weit zu verbreiten....


----------



## cafabu (15. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

Gute Arbeit, als Angler kann ich mich bei Euch und Thomas nur bedanken.
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

Naja, erstens:
Danke für die Blumen ;-))
Freut uns ja auch immer....

Zweitens: 
Warten wir mal ab, ob und was da kommt an Antworten und ob sich (genügend) Funktionäre aus Vereinen und Verbänden finden, die tatsächlich mal aktiv was für Angler  tun wollen - oder ob das, wie ja von vielen befürchtet, dann doch nur immer Lippenbekenntnisse sind..

*Und nicht zu vergessen drittens, denn es kann JEDER dazu was beitragen:*
Ob organisierter oder unorganisierter Angler, Vereins- oder Verbandsfunktionär, Verein oder 
Verband:



> 1.:
> Kein Klagen mehr über die gescheiterte Fusion.
> 
> 2.:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

Es ist zwar klar, dass vor allem die Verbände Zeit brauchen, bis sie antworten..

Aber denoch kommen die ersten, die daran schon Interesse anmelden:


> *AKTIV MITARBEITEN?*​
> Wir bieten ALLEN Funktionären ALLER Ebenen aus ALLEN Vereinen und Verbänden hier eine neutrale Plattform, auf der Sie sich auch und gerade verbandsübergreifend austauschen und diskutieren können, sofern sie die oben genannte Grundsätze teilen und daran mitarbeiten wollen, dies deutschlandweit anzuschieben - intern, unsichtbar und vertraulich.
> 
> Dazu bitten wir einfach bei Interesse an aktiver, verbandsübergreifender Zusammenarbeit zum Wohle der Angler um eine Rückmeldung per Mail an:
> ...


Sind aber überwiegend bis jetzt Leute aus Vereinsvorständen...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

Danke Thomas9904.#r

Gibt es nach 10 Tagen irgend eine Rückmeldung? Ich finde dein Engagement immer wieder toll, doch leider hilft es meistens nichts wenn die "Gegenseiten" gar kein oder fast gar kein Interesse daran hat etwas zu ändern. Man sieht dass das Volk nicht immer die Macht hat, ob hier bei uns Anglern oder anderswo. Ich sage immer "normaler weise müssen Politiker, Funktionäre etc. ihr Volk wie gute Familienväter behandeln, dafür hat man sie gewählt, um unsere Interessen zu vertreten". Wenn man diesen einfachen Maßstab nimmt müssten Großteile der Politiker, Funktionäre freiwillig ihren Hut nehmen, aber glaube mir da ist nicht genügend Charakter vorhanden, es geht nicht um uns sondern immer nur um sie selbst. Leider, und leider ist es heute in sehr vielen Fällen Alternativlos weshalb schon sehr viele resigniert haben.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und bin auch gespannt was aus deiner Aktion mit dem Politiker aus dem anderen älteren Thread wird.


----------



## Phoebus (25. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

hallo, Thomas 9904, wo kann ich mich über den Stand der Verhandlungen zur sogenannten Fusion informieren, welche Landesverbände fordern zusätzliche einschränkende gesetzliche Bestimmungen und welcher Art? Danke Phoebus


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

@ Phoebus:
Stand der Fusion:
Ausgesetzt vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF-Bund gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss.

Fast jeder VDSF-Landesverband und einige DAV-Landesverbände fordern über das notwendige Maß hinaus Einschränkungen:
Baden-Württemberg für gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot, Bayern für gesetzliches Abknüppelgebot, so gut wie alle VDSF-LAmndesverbände gegen Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln (aktuell kämpft Schleswig Holstein dagegen), alle VDSF-Verbände gegen auch tierschutzgerechte Wertungsfischen, und, und, und.....

Das tragen aber weder die Angler noch viele Funktionäre in diesen Verbänden wirklich mit.



> Gibt es nach 10 Tagen irgend eine Rückmeldung?


Ja, aber noch viel zu wenig....
Und noch keine einzige Antwort aus den Verbänden, weder Landes- noch Bundesverbänden, weder VDSF noch DAV..

Wir werden das mit der Aprilausgabe des Magazines daher noch mal anschubsen.

Aber dass das ein langer Weg werden wird, gegen jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche in den Verbänden voin oben nach unten, dass wussten wir ja schon immer - ist aber kein Grund, nicht anzufangen, den Weg auch zu gehen...


----------



## singer (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

Ohne alles hier zu lesen, was heißt Fusion?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

OMG
Such dir was aus: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion


----------



## singer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

Was heißt hier OMG??????????????????? Halt mal deinen Babbel.


----------



## Kottmarbaude (28. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

Hallo, Thomas, und danke, dass mal einer dieses brisante Thema anfasst.
Ich bin seit mehr als 50 Jahren als Angler in verschiedenen Vereinen organi-
siert und habe dort aktiv mitgearbeitet.
Sollte es nicht endlich mal möglich sein, die Vereinsmeierei zu überwinden und
Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen? Uns eint als Angler doch ein gemeinsamesZiel -
waidgerechtes Fischen und Freude an der Natur!
Engstirnigkeit und Sturheit helfen niemandem weiter.
Zu DDR-Zeiten war es - trotz aller Einschränkungen- wohltuend, dass man
als Sportangler landesweit in jedem DAV-Gewässer fischen durfte.
Ich wünsche mir, dass es gelingt, bald eine Fusion der beiden Verbände zu erreichen, mit gesetzlichen Regelungen, die das bundesweite Angeln jedem
Sportfreund möglich machen, der sich umwelt- und naturschutzgerecht ver-
hält. Damit das Fischen weiter Volkssport bleibt und nicht die Beschäftigung
von Vereinsmitgliedern mit dubiosen Sonderegelungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

Wir arbeiten dran - wer aber viele unserer Verein- und Verbandsfunktionäre kennt, weiss dass da noch viel zu bewegen ist, bis sich die Guten durchsetzen und die alten verkrusteten Strukturen und Betonköpfe verschwinden..


----------



## dido (1. April 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

wo persönliche Interessen und Befindlichkeiten walten, kann kein konstruktives Ergebnis entstehen. Und wie die "Strukturen" und vorallen auch die Denke teilweise im VDSF aussehen, muss nur deren Internet-Seiten und die dortigen Artikel von Anno duzzemal anschauen. Das Corporate ist "altbacken" und anscheinend sind viele in den 70er "hängengeblieben".
Ich behaupte mal, das mit der Verbandsarbeit die Jüngeren nicht mehr erreicht werden und das ist genau das Kernproblem. Es ist schon schwer in den Vereinen wirklich Aktive zu finden, die nicht nur angeln gehen wollen sondern sich auch für das Angeln und die Gewässer engagieren. Logischerweise ist dann "Politik" noch schwerer und wenn dann noch die Trägheit regiert und verkrustete Strukturen vorliegen, werden sich viele sagen "für was denn".
Aber es ist nunmal so wie in allen Verbänden, sinnvolle Fusionen scheitern an den Köpfen, denn keiner ist bereit sein gemachtes Nest zu verlieren. Wenn 2 zusammenkommen ist halt nur noch für einen Kopf Platz . Warum soll es bei den Anglern anders sein als in der Wirtschaftswelt.
Der sinnvollste Weg ist aus meiner Sicht die Annäherung auf den Landesebenen. Von unten bewirkt sich mehr als den "oben" es zu überlassen.
Und bei allem Fusionsfieber wird eines vergessen, mal ein konkretes Positionspapier zu den "Interessen der Angler". Mögen sich die Verbände doch erstmal diesbezüglich festlegen, wie die einzelne Position ist und ähnlich wie in der Politik, um die geht es ja auch, ein klares Programm vorlegen. Dann kann jeder Verein und dortiges Mitglied eine echte Enscheidung treffen, welcher Verband am besten "passt". Vielleicht findet sich darüber auch eine gemeinsame Position.
Und was nebenbei immer wieder vergessen wird: die beiden Verbände kommen aus einer komplett unterschiedlichen Historie und haben eine komplett andere Ausrichtung.
Wenn Fusion, dann stehen aus meiner Sicht an erster Stelle:
- Interessenpositionen für die Angler
- Vermögenssituation beider Verbände (niemand heiratet ohne zu wissen wie der Kontostand ist)
- Rahmenbedingungen zu der künftigen Verwaltung der Gewässer (DAV ist eigentlich auch ein Fischereiverein, der VDSF nicht)
- künftige Organisationsstrukture (Themen und Referate)
Und wenn das steht kann man über Posten reden. Ich kann mich dem Eindruck nicht verwehren, dass die Posten grade an erster stelle stehen und die Inhalte zu kurz kommen.


----------



## knutemann (1. April 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

|good: Stimme dir in allen Punkten zu#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*



> Und bei allem Fusionsfieber wird eines vergessen, mal ein konkretes Positionspapier zu den "Interessen der Angler". Mögen sich die Verbände doch erstmal diesbezüglich festlegen, wie die einzelne Position ist und ähnlich wie in der Politik, um die geht es ja auch, ein klares Programm vorlegen.



Wurde von der 12erKommission ja zusammen erarbeitet - Bis dann der VDSF das Positionspapier als "internes Wunschpapier des DAV" bezeichnete..

Dann wurde versucht eine gemeinsame Satzung hinzukriegen, es kam dabei nie zu einem gemeinsam getragenen und abgestimmten Entwurf, da der VDSF partout nicht wollte, dass Angeln mit als Zweck in die Satzung aufgenommen wurde.

Und dann stellte das geschäftsführende Präsidium dfes VDSF gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss ohne demokratische Legitimiation die Verhandungen ein - wohl als klar wurde, dass Herr Mohnert keinesfalls Präsident des neuen Verbandes werden würde (angedacht war eine neutrale Persönlichkeit ausserhalbn der Verbände...)...

Da wird dann schon klar, wer an Posten klebt, auch wenn das gegen die Interessen der Angler vorzugehen heisst....


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (1. April 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*

Alles sehr traurig, funktioniert so Demokratie?|kopfkrat#d

Thomas9904, wenn du einen sinnvollen Weg findest würde ich dich gerne unterstützen und ich denke viele anderen hier auch. Wichtig ist es, dass man die Dinge einfach und transparent hält, nur so kann die geplagten Menschen wieder motivieren.

Hochachtung vor deiner auch verbissenen Motivation, die braucht man auch.#6

Motto: watt wold ihr, Maoam Maoam (Angeln Angeln)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, Angelvereine und Angler*



> Hochachtung vor deiner auch verbissenen Motivation, die braucht man auch.


Wir brauchen einfach "nur" mehr vernünftige Funktionäre in allen Verbänden, die sich für Angler einsetzen - eigentlich ganz einfach...


----------

